# Aftermarket car navigation systems



## uzun (Jul 17, 2004)

Hello everyone,
I have a 2004 BMW 325I Sedan and I have been considering getting an aftermarket navigation system for it. (The reason I did not buy a BMW with factory installed navigation system was because this car without the navigation system had been in the dealer inventory for some time and I got the dealer make me an offer for almost $3500 below the MSRP price.)

I have been thinking about getting Pioneer's latest AVIC-N1 navigation system. Has anyone successfully installed this system in a BMW 3 Series? What is your overall experience with it?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

uzun said:


> I have been thinking about getting Pioneer's latest AVIC-N1 navigation system. Has anyone successfully installed this system in a BMW 3 Series? What is your overall experience with it?


I don't have it installed in a BMW, but I did buy one for my wife's Expedition. Really nice integrated unit that really does it all (DVD, CD, Navi, MP3, etc.). Cool feature is the memory navigation mode, which allows you to to use a CD or DVD and still have the ability to navigate.

She loves it.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

uzun said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a 2004 BMW 325I Sedan and I have been considering getting an aftermarket navigation system for it. (The reason I did not buy a BMW with factory installed navigation system was because this car without the navigation system had been in the dealer inventory for some time and I got the dealer make me an offer for almost $3500 below the MSRP price.)
> 
> I have been thinking about getting Pioneer's latest AVIC-N1 navigation system. Has anyone successfully installed this system in a BMW 3 Series? What is your overall experience with it?


You might want to consider the higher potential for smash and grab with such a radio. Thieves usually don't give stock gadgets a second glance but the latest Pioneer Nav is something else.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

nickeltong said:


> You might want to consider the higher potential for smash and grab with such a radio. Thieves usually don't give stock gadgets a second glance but the latest Pioneer Nav is something else.


The unit has a detachable face as well.


----------



## KarKrazy (Oct 31, 2005)

With an aftermarket nav system, does it come with some sort of transmitter/receiver? Also, on E90s, I believe all cars are already wired for a nav system, so does this mean an aftermarket nav system could just connect to the stock E90 hardware? Can anybody shed more light on this?


----------



## Orangefiv5 (Oct 27, 2005)

I think that's right. It should be already wired for NAV. As far as an after market, that pioneer is a good one. As long as you have an alarm you should be OK. But I do understand that theft is an issue with any car and depends on where you park, who you pissed off and things of that nature. End result, for the money difference the Pioneer is a good choice but make sure if you put that in there spend a couple of hundred on a nice alarm if you don't already have one.


----------



## auto-links (Oct 2, 2008)

Can anyone confirm if the speed sense wire is located behind the radio? Or is the cluster the only location to get it??

thank you!!!


----------



## chucksrt (Nov 4, 2008)

the eclipse AVN6620 is an amazing unit. eclipse has just about the best sounding car audio headunits and has a very detailed nav display and other features. the nice thing about eclipse is that their nav unit has 5v pre amp outputs as compared to most other units 2v pre outs.


----------

